

Andrei Alexandrescu IAMA at reddit - riffraff
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1nl9at/i_am_a_member_of_facebooks_hhvm_team_a_c_and_d/

======
jtreminio
So this is interesting:

> Keith Adams has been gracious enough to run a "wc -l" on our main codebases
> just now. Fresh data! We're roughly in the 70/30 area for PHP/C++. Both
> codebases have grown a lot in absolute numbers since I joined, and most
> interestingly the ratio was somewhere like 90/10 four years ago. We've
> scaled up a lot since then, hence the increased emphasis on infrastructure.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1nl9at/i_am_a_member_o...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1nl9at/i_am_a_member_of_facebooks_hhvm_team_a_c_and_d/ccjlvoq)

